# 06 Camaro



## crazydriver (Oct 16, 2009)

If anyone wants to see my 06 Camaro, click on my "Images" & let me know if you see it. There will be some Hotwheels as well. Thanks.


----------



## crazydriver (Oct 16, 2009)

Meant to say click on my photos & let me know if you see it.


----------



## superduty455 (Jun 21, 2000)

Not too bad! I love the color. What problems did you have? I know you had mentioned something. 
I also am surprised at how well that interior color looks. I wasn't too sure about it when you told me. Not too bad.

One thing about the photo's, use a little less light. Not sure what you may have been using, but it washes it out just a bit. IF you have a setting on your camera for macro use that too, or just stand back a bit and shoot.

Now, time to get to that Trans Am!:thumbsup:
Chris


----------



## crazydriver (Oct 16, 2009)

Hey Chris,
The Camaro didn't turn out too bad. The problems I was having is with the wheels sticking out past the fenders. Also the driving lights didn't fit too well. They kinda stick out alittle bit. Other than those problems, it wasn't too bad of a kit. 

I was surprised on the color combo but I think it's a good choice. I'm happy with the paint job. When I get home ( still out of town ) it will be time to get the trans am painted. Just gotta paint the body & do alittle touch up. Should be done in about a week or 2. Talk to you later.
Kirt
P.S. I'll work on my picture taking. This was my first try.


----------



## Ford_Toyota (Feb 21, 2010)

Let me check them.


----------



## crazydriver (Oct 16, 2009)

Hey Chris,
I'm home a day early. Got some bad weather coming. I hate winters. I'll be getting back to the trans am tomorrow ( Monday ) & hopefully get it painted. Will let you know how it turns out.
Kirt


----------

